# Looking for sub Chicago western suburbs



## giggity (Oct 25, 2013)

Im looking for 1 truck with plow, must have clean, reliable equipment!! Must have some experience, but beginners are welcome.. $45-$55 per hour based on experience, CASH PAID WEEKLY!! Private message me your information (truck year, make, model... plow make, model...experience and contact information) hours vary, but generally 5+ hours an outing. Must be available 24/7, Medioum and :arge commercial parking lots


Lombard, Villa Park, Elmhurst areas


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

$45-$55? Guys make $25-$30 driving someone else truck. You may wanna sharpen your pencil a bit


----------



## scottL (Dec 7, 2002)

nawwwww. You can buy some good beer for that dough


----------



## tyreese27 (Aug 15, 2013)

Im making $68 a hour doing commercial lots with half ton with 6'8. Im sure you can find some mexicans for that price.


----------



## giggity (Oct 25, 2013)

Never said price couldn't be adjusted for the right person.. not going to hire a beginner at $70 an hour... Do you guys get paid 2 days after you plow? Bet you dont


----------



## snowpro44 (Oct 31, 2013)

i do !!!60 an hour too!..


----------

